# Rivet Installation Question for Alco Trucks



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Just ordered some "factory rivets" for the Alco Trucks that attach the knuckle coupler
to the truck. Does anybody know how to duplicant the factory installation on this? Can it
be done? Is there a special tool one can get? Picture below is a truck that the coupler was
screwed on; which is not the way I want it. Comments?? Larry:dunno:


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Your going to peen a tube rivet. You have "options".








































*Tube rivet tool* will give you a good start for searching. I'd suggest a practice or two before trying the money shot.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I like the third photo, unfortunately that is not what I have. Go to Port Lines Hobby online and look at "Tools". You will find the Brakeman's Rivet Tool Set there. I have that guy. Kinda expensive but covers just about any type of rivet there is. However, the spring-loaded punch doesn't seem to do such a good job of compressing/peening the rivet like it should. Guess it takes several "shots" before it is completely peened.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't "do" trucks, so I don't have the correct tool. PortLines will have it. My shop I visit has an original Gilbert rivet tool, and when they set a rivet, it's factory! The tool itself cost $500 bucks, and each die for a different type rivet was $200 bucks. The key is to get the right rivet/eyelet.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks much for all the good info. Looks like the Brakeman's Rivet Tool Set is the way
to go. Never knew there was so many types of tools/rivets involved. Thanks again-Larry


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I like the third photo, unfortunately that is not what I have.


A cheap arbor press from Harbor Freight, or (as seen in the picture) a watch case press will make an excellent rivet press. Simple to do. I think I've seen some how to's on you tube.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

The New Guy said:


> A cheap arbor press from Harbor Freight, or (as seen in the picture) a watch case press will make an excellent rivet press. Simple to do. I think I've seen some how to's on you tube.


The New Guy: Yes that would be nice but how would you know if a perticular "die" would
fit that perticular arbor press?? Are they all standard?? Larry:dunno:


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

llskis said:


> The New Guy: Yes that would be nice but how would you know if a perticular "die" would
> fit that perticular arbor press?? Are they all standard?? Larry:dunno:


The arbor is removable and entirely drillable. As they say some modification required.

This guy is a modified arbor press.








25 bucks for the press, 65 bucks for three* holes.

*one set screw is a hole and tap, but still outrageous labor charge.


----------

